# Small apt parking lot help



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Ive plowed it twice already, guy said to just send him a bill. It took 10-15 min, and I have to go back atleast once for clean up after cars leave.

I have the bill made out for $45/push, including a couple touch ups. But im a rookie, so I can use some input.

Thanks.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*45 damn thats cheap*

I wouldnt waste my time for anything under 100 bucks !!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

thats a great rate for around here, waaay too many plow trucks. what four passes and your done with anyplace to stack snow, cake job.

the problem i see is it sounds like your not on a contract? get one if you don't. and with this storm, bill every trip and don't wait till 6-12" is down. stay on top of it. even if your just running in a clearing the driving lane, you can always get the parking spaces later.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

The lot is usually half full with cars, I pull in, back drag some snow away from the back, then back in and push it all in the street, then drive down the street with my blade angled till its gone. Seems to be workin great, I live around the corner, so I go back once or twice to touch up. I hit everyone 3x the past storm.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

JeffNY;461225 said:


> The lot is usually half full with cars, I pull in, back drag some snow away from the back, then back in and push it all in the street, then drive down the street with my blade angled till its gone. Seems to be workin great, I live around the corner, so I go back once or twice to touch up. I hit everyone 3x the past storm.


 omg, you actually admit to doing that on a public forum Dude, a buddy of mine got busted last year for backdragging into the street then pushing it back but off to the side.(which i think was way out of hand of the cop/then DOT)

Just tell the managment that the spot next to the dumpsters can't be used so you can push everything past them so you don't get a ticket.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Seems to be the thing to do around here, everyone pushes into the street, or road. infact, one of the city plow guys waved to me as I was going it. But I don't HAVE to push it in the street, I can drop the bade as I pull in, then dump it after the parking spots. Maybe I'll do that before a neighbor calls me in.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Our rate is 85.00 an hour with a 1 hour min charge. 

Are you putting down any salt? 

If you don't have a lot of overhead ( like none! live at home with your mom and she pays your truck payment ) and this is on the way to a 500 / per push lot.. then do it for 45.00.

What has to go into the equation is.. 

1. How long does it take me to get there in a storm? 
2. What is the liability rate of this lot? Is it high risk being so small? What can you back into? 
3. Are you putting salt down? 
4. How long does it take to do a good job? 
5. Any hand shoveling involved? Tight parking lots like that usually do because you can't back drag into the side of the building
6. Overhead for this job. 

The small lots are touchy. There are a ton of guys who would pull in there and hit that for next to nothing because it's on the way to another job. If you are making a trip to go hit that lot bump it to 85.00. If you back drag into the rd and get creamed and have to eat a 500-1000 deductible once you will think twice about doing it for less then 85.00


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Jeff,

I plow a couple of apartment buildings, and here's what I use to determine price:

1) Will all cars be out of the lot when you plow?
2) Does the bldg owner care if you plow in the tenants?
3) Are you going to charge for a cleanup push when/if the tenants move their cars?
4) Does the bldg owner next door mind if you push snow onto their property? (GET THEIR APPROVAL IN WRITING!!!!!!!!!!!)

If it's a simple push, and the owner next door is ok w/you pushing snow onto his property, then yes, $45/push seems fair. If you have to back drag and push snow onto the lawn, then you should probably be charging more $. 

I don't know where in upstate NY you are, but I know that there are a lot of financially depressed areas, so your experience w/pricing will vary. Also, I don't know if the tenants are lower income or not, but if so, talk w/the bldg owner about salting & shoveling walks to lower your liability for a slip/fall accident. If he says not to, get it in writing. Not to stereotype, but SOME lower income people look for any reason to sue, so remember to CYA!!! 

Finally, you do have commercial liability insurance on yourself, and plowing insurance on your truck, right?

Evan


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

what are you getting for this we wony do a driveway 5 minutes worth for less than 35 min commercial work is 100 plus salt


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Cripes sakes.

45 a push for that is fine. What does it take. 10 minutes?

Listen to these guys with contracts and get the neighbors to sign and Oh No! Dont put any in the street.

Lmao.

Half of these guys cant spell their own names.

Shake the guys hand and say I'd be happy to plow your lot for 45-50 a visit, and Ill toss in some minor cleanups too and thank you. Then tell him you would like more work if he knows any other apartment owner type folks that need good service at a fair price with no huge contracts or legal threats to deal with.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Plowin in VT;466362 said:


> Finally, you do have commercial liability insurance on yourself, and plowing insurance on your truck, right?
> 
> Evan


Just bought it today.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

i have a lot very similar to that one except its uphill and fenced in. same amount of spots with a little more space in the back. dumpster in the middle at the back. the owner is getting hammered this year, tenants dont like to move cars, higher fee. one car doesnt run. higher fee. he asked me if i shoveled, i said no, he said he'd make it worth my while, so now i shovel 8 steps and a 2'x4' path for $40. plow the lot for $45. tenants love shoveling before i get there @ 5am so theres not even a storms worth to shovel. good deal i say


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I had the same kind of situation this year. A family acquaintance called me the night before the first storm and asked if I could plow his small lot. I said sure, because I didn't want to leave him hanging. Reason being, the guy that plowed if for him last year was no longer plowing, because he was only charging $35 each time. He paid me $50 each time, and after 2 times, I politely said that it wasn't going to work out. I was hoping to get more like $80 to $100 per time. Oh well. I guess he called about 10 other places after I told him I wouldn't be able to do it. Wonder why he couldn't find anyone!


----------

